# VHS viejo motores muertos y no da play



## VICIOSO (Jun 9, 2013)

Hola gente. Necesito reparar un videocasete muy muy muy viejo que lleva parado como 15 años. Es un thomson v321 de muy principios de los 80. -Ni me pregunteis de donde lo he sacado...

Bueno, cuando lo enchufé andaba todo el reloj bien y demás, pero las cintas las cargaba y no las movía. Despues estiré el muelle de una rueda de fricción y ya si rebobinaba y avanzaba, pero no reproducía. Aquí os dejo 1 video sobre el tema antes de meter la pata: 




Reparándolo tuve un precance, hice un corto en las 2 patas del motor de carga con mi destornillador y se ha muerto toda la electrónica del video. El reloj sigue funcionando pero ya no va ninguna función relacionada con los motores ni vcr. ¿Que he podido cargarme?


----------



## tecniloco80 (Jun 9, 2013)

Revise los reguladores de la fuente


----------



## VICIOSO (Jul 11, 2013)

Para el Sábado tendré tiempo. ¿Como se efectúa exactamente esa medición? (Mi tester es analógico)
Saludos.


----------



## VICIOSO (Dic 10, 2013)

He conseguido un tester digital, pero como se miden? Son una especie de mosfet con bastantes patas (Lo más parecido a un regulador que he visto (hay 2) porque STK no he visto ninguno) y necesitaré también un esquema para saber cuanto voltaje suministran, ¿cierto?


----------



## solaris8 (Dic 10, 2013)

la semana pasada le di uno a este amigo.....


----------



## VICIOSO (Dic 11, 2013)

Jajaja En serio, de todo este inmenso foro de técnicos y reparadores, !¿No hay nadie que haya reparado un VCR en su época y me pueda ayudar?!! Lo digo porque la idea de dárselo a extraterrestres basureros no me convence...

Por cierto, novedades en el aparato, al activar el pulsador operate, el motor empieza a girar para atrás durante unos 5 segundos y después para y queda como antes. Ha pasado de pronto, de buena a primeras...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 12, 2013)

el cabezal esta sucio por eso se para ,también revisa la correa que esta debajo ,
algunos modelos tienen un pequeño rodillo de pana que limpia el cabezal ,pero no limpia muy bien


----------



## ESKALENO (Dic 12, 2013)

Yo empezaría por limpiarle las gomas y rodillos de arrastre y revisaria las tensiones de alimentación a ver si están todas, eso de rebobinar al encenderlo puede ser porque le patine la polea de arrastre y crea que es el fin de cinta... un VHS no es precisamente sencillo de reparar y lleva mucha electrónica, lo mismo al hacerle el corto te has cargado el driver del motor o alguna resistencia fusible de alimentación...


----------



## VICIOSO (Dic 12, 2013)

Gracias por responder!. Lo primero, las correas están bien, mueven toda la polea del capstan, el motor, no hay destensas y transmiten bien. El cabezal lo limpié cuando los motores aún funcionaban...
El aparato rebobina sólo, ya sea con cinta o sin cinta. Cargué una cinta manualmente pués el solo no las carga, y parece que ni se da cuenta. La rebobina los 5 segundos indicando que el portacarretes tira bien, y se para. Lógicamente tampoco las escupe y la tengo que sacar dándole yo mismo. El led de Tape Run si va y el contador, lo que no va es lo mecánico. 
Eso del driver del motor tiene buena pinta, puede ser. Es un IC, no? Cómo se mide y localiza?
Lo de la resistencia fusible tiene mejor pinta aún, ¿como se encuentran las resistencias fusible? Y supongo que he de buscar un esquema?


----------



## ESKALENO (Dic 12, 2013)

Amigo Vicioso, un esquema sería genial para no andar perdido, el driver del motor lo encuentras al seguir sus cables de alimentación, la fuente tiene que dar todas las tensiones, también habría que comprobar los detectores de cinta. Intenta buscar algo de info por Internet, tutoriales de fuentes y tal para estar informado antes de meterle mano y paciencia.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 12, 2013)

cuando uno le da a reproducir y se apaga a los segundos,cabezal sucio,no importa que lo allas limpiado bien limpio,
al colocar una cinta vieja se puede ensuciar a los minutos¡¡¡¡ , insisto,limpia el cabezal nuevamente.
PD;
 si rebobina,avanza normalmente no es problema de driver ni de bobinas ni nada electronico.

intenta esto,
pone la cinta,le das al play e inmediatamente le las a la tecla de avance rapido,el video deveria verse como normalmente se ve una cinta en avance rápido,
si el video se ve con una franja o totalmente con lluvia es 100% falla por el cabezal sucio o dañado,
no se como lo allas limpiado,,pero si le tocas una de las dos pestañitas lectoras en el cabezal,chau cabezal
(sip yo e rompido uno o dos cabezales )
la cosa es asi , si no hay video y solo lluvia el mecanismo se detiene,


----------



## VICIOSO (Dic 12, 2013)

Bien, gracias. Seguiré las pistas del motor a ver a donde me llevan. Si el driver es un IC con muchas patas que parece como un ampli de audio, el aparato lleva 3, supongo que 1 para cada motor (motor de la cinta, motor de carga y motor de control de mecanismo, que sufrió el corto)
No he encontrado diagramas del Thomson V321, pero este modelo es casi idéntico a un JVC HRD120, pero de este tampoco he visto hoja.
De videocasetes hoy en día por internet se encuentra muy poco.

Para mi amigo que cree que son los cabezales: Esto es un fallo totalmente electrico. El mecanismo del aparato está muerto por completo. No responde a ninguna función, no rebobina, ni play, ni rec, ni ff, nada. Ni siquiera carga la cinta! Para meter un casete muevo yo el mecanismo de carga. El motor que mueve la cinta (capstan y portacarretes) gira durante 5 seg. (y antes ni siquiera le pasaba) al encender el aparato mediante un conmutador llamado Operate, que al pulsarlo activa un relay en la placa superior del video. Por ende el cabezal no gira siquiera. Lo que me he dado cuenta es que se mueve 1 milímetro, solo un milímetro, si te fijas bien lo notas, al dar operate. Nada más. 
Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 12, 2013)

si tienes razon esta en el mensaje #9


----------

